# Clear Creek on the Rise - RESCHEDULED to 2012



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm glad to see that the clear creek event isn't going to happen at the same time as the Lyons Outdoor Games. In my opinion the boating community is too small to host two events in the same river basin on the same weekend without having one detract from the other. I think Lyons is a great event for the front range. 

My unsolicited two cents... I would push the clear creek festival to the last weekend in June. First weekend is teva games in vail, second weekend is Lyons OG, third weekend is FIBARK... all three fairly large events in close proximity to clear creek. 4th week of june is the gunnison festival, which is probably an OK overlap since they are far enough away. 

From there its July 4th weekend, aka Big South a palooza... and the water is getting low after that. July 4th might not be a bad time either, although there are tons of other things going on then and traffic is horrible on I-70 that weekend.

Good luck with the event.


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

Second or third week of June would be the best as thats when the water is around 1000 which is what it seemed you were shooting for. And 1000 would be awesome for the races. July 4th would prolly be way to late. 
Hope you still do the race this year, I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Bring back the Run, Bike, Paddle event starting from Loveland down to Idaho Springs.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Ten Mile Creek KAYAKS...*

Great to hear your event is in the works for next year, TMCK would like to get involved in anyway to help. 

Also just a note, Ten Mile One Mile is that weekend after TEVA Games and has been going on for over 25 years. TMCK has been doing the event the last three years and the dates for this year are 11th and 12th of June. Best Night Trick, under the lights on Saturday night then Sunday Rodeo and down river race. Its a great event for thous mountain paddlers and thous who would like to venture somewhere new. Really sweet group of people and a competition thats not so pro oriented. 

Ten Mile Creek Kayaks - EVENTS

Hope to see some new faces this year,

TMCK


Keep The Hairy Side Up.....


----------

